# BBa turning red



## ZOMBIE (Sep 11, 2005)

The BBa on ythe outer edges of my slow growers is starting to turn red ? what does this mean,also my po4 is at O and kh at 0.5 how do I get these higher.

thanks
z


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The synonym for black beard algae is red algae. It can take on either color form. 

To get your phosphates higher you can add a premixed phosphorus supplement such as Seachem sells or your can dose dry monopotassium phosphate. 

To get the KH higher you can just add baking soda.


----------



## ZOMBIE (Sep 11, 2005)

Aaron,
Thanks for the reply do I have to get seachem or can I up my dose of dry ferts?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you are dosing KH2PO4 you can just increase the dosage. For a 55 gallon tank I suggest about 1/8 tsp three times a week is a good starting point, but double that isn't likely to do any harm. However, testing for PO4 is not known to be accurate, so you may not actually have low phosphates. If you have green spot algae on your tank glass you probably are low.


----------

